# A trick to increase your chances of getting a good/rare Nook Miles island!



## Bulbamander (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I've been seeing this trick making it's rounds on social media and I just thought I'd share it here, even if it doesn't work it's a simple trick and worth a try.....






If you try it and find you have success, please will you post here and let others know. I'm also keen to gather the data directly and see if it's a real deal thing.

It would seem like it doesn't guarantee more luck on your first go, but people are reporting better results after making several visits in row/in a day. So if you regularly frequent Nook Miles Islands, please post a comment if you find it works. 

Thanks!​


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 8, 2020)

I heard somewhere wearing dal merch increases luck. I don't know what to believe anymore lol


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 8, 2020)

I saw a thing where apparently if you wear the DAL shirt on your trips it increases the likelihood as well aha


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 8, 2020)

I learned about this trick last night and I did it on the last three Nook tickets I had. Got my first ever visit to tarantula island from it. Hell of a placebo if it doesn't end up being an actual thing.


----------



## Bulbamander (Apr 8, 2020)

Shadowboo said:


> I heard somewhere wearing dal merch increases luck. I don't know what to believe anymore lol


I actually wore my DAL t shirt quite a lot after I got it and one day got to money island twice and 2 islands in a row with non native fruits and hybrids too. So that actually might be thing too, maybe?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Miss Misty said:


> I learned about this trick last night and I did it on the last three Nook tickets I had. Got my first ever visit to tarantula island from it. Hell of a placebo if it doesn't end up being an actual thing.



Wow! Thanks for commenting, that's just fantastic. It might actually be a thing ! Get wearing that DAL shirt and clapping that Dodo guys haha !


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 8, 2020)

is it the delight reaction? i've been clapping at him for two minutes and nothing is happening, first he clapped along and now he's just staring straight forward ...


----------



## Vallyn (Apr 8, 2020)

Ok, here goes nothing. Made him blush, while holding a watering can and got a different island but not a special one. I got a big river island I've never gotten one like that yet, but no hybrids or big fish. Will try again later.


----------



## Pecora (Apr 8, 2020)

I think making several visits in row/in a day  increases your chance of finding a rare island in general - that doesn´t have anything to do with applauding.

And it would be a weird thing to program, because you need to create a second pattern that only works in very certain cases.

Yesterday I travelled to three island - a tarantula one, one with money stones and one with hybrids... I am pretty sure if I try hard enough I'll could connect all that to something I did, like planting two appletrees diagonally, watering 13 flowers in a row or having my shovel break seconds bevore the departure. So I bet that this is just a hoax and that people are seeing things because the want to.


----------



## Bulbamander (Apr 8, 2020)

Vallyn said:


> Ok, here goes nothing. Made him blush, while holding a watering can and got a different island but not a special one. I got a big river island I've never gotten one like that yet, but no hybrids or big fish. Will try again later.




Sounds like it got you a uncommon island, I would try fishing if it's a river island and see what you find  ! Welcome to the forums by the way !


----------



## Taj (Apr 8, 2020)

Held the shovel. Got the money rock island.

The fabrics of reality are starting to bend


----------



## Bulbamander (Apr 8, 2020)

Pecora said:


> I think making several visits in row/in a day  increases your chance of finding a rare island in general - that doesn´t have anything to do with applauding.
> 
> And it would be a weird thing to program, because you need to create a second pattern that only works in very certain cases.
> 
> Yesterday I travelled to three island - a tarantula one, one with money stones and one with hybrids... I am pretty sure if I try hard enough I'll could connect all that to something I did, like planting two appletrees diagonally, watering 13 flowers in a row or having my shovel break seconds bevore the departure. So I bet that this is just a hoax and that people are seeing things because the want to.



Haha yep, there's 2 camps with this. The ones that swear it works and the ones that think it's just coincidence. But I guess it's such a simple thing to do, it doesn't really hurt to try it. To this day I still press and hold "A" when I'm catching a Pokémon when the pokemon first goes into the Pokéball, just a habit I've had since the days of playing Pokémon Red ! It most likely does nothing, but psychologically it makes me feel like I'm doing something to increase my chances! Haha.


----------



## Vallyn (Apr 8, 2020)

It didnt' seem anything different I left wanting to try again.


----------



## Bulbamander (Apr 8, 2020)

Vallyn said:


> It didnt' seem anything different I left wanting to try again.



okay well don't come after me if you waste your NMT, disclaimer I never said it works, just worth a try ! ahah


----------



## mocha. (Apr 8, 2020)

I feel like this is how rumours get started, theres no confirmation for it and as far as I’m aware it’s simply RNG. Would be cool if it was legit though but I guess until the guide comes out there’s no way of knowing


----------



## rezberri (Apr 8, 2020)

i dont think this works. it was literally datamined that if you wear DAL merch it does increase your luck, but i didn't see this datamine for myself or any facts proving that. i said yesterday that i went to a regular island that had non-native fruit and native flowers with Rowan, then after that trip i dressed up in my DAL merch and the very next island was bamboo with Audie.


----------



## Vallyn (Apr 8, 2020)

I wanted to try it either way, I'm about to do another. This one I'll do more investigating.


----------



## Pecora (Apr 8, 2020)

Bulbamander said:


> Haha yep, there's 2 camps with this. The ones that swear it works and the ones that think it's just coincidence. But I guess it's such a simple thing to do, it doesn't really hurt to try it. To this day I still press and hold "A" when I'm catching a Pokémon when the pokemon first goes into the Pokéball, just a habit I've had since the days of playing Pokémon Red ! It most likely does nothing, but psychologically it makes me feel like I'm doing something to increase my chances! Haha.



No, trying won't hurt, that's right. I just don't think they would go through all the trouble of programming something so random.

If there is a second pattern, then it is probably linked to somethingwe knew from previous games, like feng-shui.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 8, 2020)

If you believe that, you'll believe anything.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 8, 2020)

Yesterday, I didn't do anything special and I got money island at least 5 times.  Didn't have any luck with the villagers, but I got a ton of bells.


----------



## Groggyviking (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ve just tried using the dal tshirt trick it worked. I’ve been trying for ages. I managed to get to spiral island


----------



## Fuzzcloud (Apr 8, 2020)

rezberri said:


> i dont think this works. it was literally datamined that if you wear DAL merch it does increase your luck, but i didn't see this datamine for myself or any facts proving that. i said yesterday that i went to a regular island that had non-native fruit and native flowers with Rowan, then after that trip i dressed up in my DAL merch and the very next island was bamboo with Audie.


...so you don't believe in it, but you can confirm it works?

I'll try it later I guess. It's nice to clap for people anyway.


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

once i have room again, i’m definitely going to try this lmao


----------



## xMatthew (Apr 8, 2020)

I did 3 island tours after making him blush. Got me 1x big fish island and 2x money rock islands. Might just be random, but still a bit suspicious


----------



## LightFromFable (Apr 8, 2020)

i will try this once and see if it works, i just got started and found merry on an island but i need 2 more villagers now. 
Dont want to leave it up to chance


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh my, I may have to try that out right now. Then i'll do it for some tarantula islands at night.


----------



## sdw4527 (Apr 8, 2020)

rezberri said:


> i dont think this works. it was literally datamined that if you wear DAL merch it does increase your luck, but i didn't see this datamine for myself or any facts proving that. i said yesterday that i went to a regular island that had non-native fruit and native flowers with Rowan, then after that trip i dressed up in my DAL merch and the very next island was bamboo with Audie.



Not sure if this is sarcastic (I’m slow lol). But if it isn’t, it was actually datamined that bamboo island is the most common. There’s also no way the game would know which villagers you wanted more.


----------



## marea (Apr 8, 2020)

Good thing i didnt get rid of the DAL shirt, then. Gonna try both methods when i go to islands tomowrrow.


----------



## Circus (Apr 8, 2020)

Tried this and the dodo airlines shirt, and I got a hybrid flower island with non-native flowers.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2020)

I did it while wearing the tee and eye mask and I got the money rock island. (BORING)

Well, at least I know it works. Thanks, i'll take note of it.


----------



## Ekuisun (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't think it works. I had an empty plot and made 18 trips to the islands. Probably clapped for about 15 of them. I lost the notes I was keeping so I can't say exactly what trips had what. From what I remember I had:
-4-5 pear islands (my native is apple)
-1 money island
-4-5 bamboo
-1 hybrid (this one I'm sure I didn't clap for)
-1 unusual? The layout was the first I've seen but nothing else was special about it. Definitely clapped when I got this one.
All other trips were normal.

I did try some other reactions  2-3 times along with clapping just to see how he would respond though haha. Nothing particularly special about those trips.


----------



## whitherward (Apr 8, 2020)

This seems like it'd be really hard to verify without datamined proof. I tried it three times last night and got two normal islands with native fruit and flowers, and then one bamboo island. That's a small sample size though haha.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 8, 2020)

I'll try wearing my DAL shirt and eyemask and making him blush next time. I kind of feel like it's a coincidence but it wouldn't hurt to try. I've gotten rare islands several times in a row in the past without doing anything specific, it's probably randomized or if anything tied into in game luck increasing actions like feng-shui.


----------



## rezberri (Apr 8, 2020)

Fuzzcloud said:


> ...so you don't believe in it, but you can confirm it works?
> 
> I'll try it later I guess. It's nice to clap for people anyway.


thanks for being mean!! <3

i specifically meant i dont believe in what op's saying works, but i do believe in the DAL merch one. it just makes more sense to me, at this point i dont rly care about what actually does what lol!



sdw4527 said:


> Not sure if this is sarcastic (I’m slow lol). But if it isn’t, it was actually datamined that bamboo island is the most common. There’s also no way the game would know which villagers you wanted more.


i dont think i was being sarcastic??? and many people are struggling to find bamboo island and i dont think one villager is more rare than the others. i was literally just sharing the facts of my situation. u said ur finding was datamined, i said my finding was datamined, so i guess i can also say santa clause was datamined because do we really know if what we're saying is true without us actually doing it??? im just chillin doing what i want to do.


----------



## beansie (Apr 8, 2020)

i tried this today and it worked! i heard that holding different tools and making him blush increases your chance of getting a particular island. today i wanted the rare flower island to get some hybrids so i held my watering can, made orville blush by clapping and it worked! i got a bunch of black, pink and orange tulips


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 8, 2020)

I dunno. To me this sounds like one of those "playground" rumors, like the old Mew under the truck Pokemon rumor. 

I believe the DAL tee thing, because AC definitely has had clothes and luck in previous games. But this just sounds like coincidence for the clapping thing.


----------



## Divergent (Apr 8, 2020)

I just tried this three times + wore the DAL shirt & eyemask and I got three bad islands.


----------



## Fuzzcloud (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh god I feel horrible now! Sorry D:


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 8, 2020)

I tried it last night and got money island!


----------



## Bulbamander (Apr 8, 2020)

Also just to clarify (again) I never said it works just worth a try!

And looking through the responses it's very 50/50 what people are experiencing. Perhaps it gives you a better roll on what island you get. But apart from that it seems like its coincidence.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 8, 2020)

Wearing the DAL shirt = non-native fruit island 
Making Orville blush = normal island 

I’ll try both at the same time, but I don’t think making Orville blush will increase the odds. Would be great if someone could find something that indicate as such by datamining though.


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 8, 2020)

I tried this b/c I saw the video on ticktoc doing this and it didn't work for me


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 8, 2020)

I wore DAL merch and clapped and got money island probably just the merch tho lol


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 8, 2020)

Can this even be qualified as a "trick"? Like you can try it but it strikes me as one of those "Hold B to increase the catch rate in Pokemon" things (which is debunked). Something that may or may not have a real effect but will probably require either looking into the game's code or getting a response from the developer to know if it's legit or not. I'm very skeptical of this but I guess it's harmless.


----------



## Gleo (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh thank you I'm going to try this tonight! On my old town I was able to get 2 hybrid flower islands but on my new town I keep getting the same 3 basic islands with same fruit and flowers as my island. I'm pretty sure I wore the dal tee a couple times on my old town though and had no idea it might have been effecting my odds.

Tonight I will clap and wear the dal tee. I wonder if the odds stack!


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks for all your tricks, I'll try soon !


----------



## BipolarBear (Apr 8, 2020)

did about 15 island visits with this trick, got a trash island and a money island. does not appear to work for me! its fun though

Edit: did not wear any DAL merch, will try that later


----------



## Bugs (Apr 8, 2020)

Okay so this is weird.

I tried this just now and got a big fish island.

My boyfriend tried this twice in a row, and got a money rock island, then a big fish island with hybrids on it 

This seems to work?! It seems like a massive fluke but we haven't done any more tours yet and we've had 100% success on the three trips we have taken  he's gonna try this every time now

Update: he's just tried it again and got a foreign fruit island... This can't be a coincidence surely? We've never had this many rare islands in a row, ever!


----------



## sdw4527 (Apr 8, 2020)

rezberri said:


> thanks for being mean!! <3
> 
> i specifically meant i dont believe in what op's saying works, but i do believe in the DAL merch one. it just makes more sense to me, at this point i dont rly care about what actually does what lol!
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if we're allowed to share links to other sites, but I have a source for the datamined info if you would like to see it. The chance is 10% vs 9% for the other common islands, but hey, it's still technically most common  And yeah that's what I meant, I think all villagers have the same chance of appearing so finding Audie isn't really any proof to say this method works lol.


----------



## solace (Apr 8, 2020)

Wanted to experiment with this.

I wore the blue DAL shirt, made Orville blush and landed on an island with my native fruit, native flowers and Eloise awaiting. Just reporting my result.


----------



## Champagne (Apr 8, 2020)

I wore the DAL sleep mask and slippers and got rainy islands for both tickets, and sherb on the second one! Idk about clapping but i’ll wear DAL gear from now on
Edit: tried again with the clapping and got rainy money rock island


----------



## kentai (Apr 8, 2020)

wanted to try this for myself

wore the DAL shirt, made him blush now he wont stop calling me and asking me what i'm wearing


----------



## Champagne (Apr 8, 2020)

kentai said:


> wanted to try this for myself
> 
> wore the DAL shirt, made him blush now he wont stop calling me and asking me what i'm wearing


I’m LAUGHING


----------



## cicely (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm gonna try making angry faces at him until he looks sad, wonder if he'll drop me off at trash island or the open ocean :/


----------



## Lanstar (Apr 8, 2020)

I think to really prove these theories out, you need:

1. A _really_ large sample size done by 1 person doing the trick - 200 or so visits, and
2. A 'control' group - someone else who goes 200 visits, and _does not_ do the trick.

Compare results, and see if it actually works. Otherwise, It might as well sound like mashing B button to catch Pokemon.


----------



## Bulbamander (Apr 8, 2020)

sdw4527 said:


> I'm not sure if we're allowed to share links to other sites, but I have a source for the datamined info if you would like to see it. The chance is 10% vs 9% for the other common islands, but hey, it's still technically most common  And yeah that's what I meant, I think all villagers have the same chance of appearing so finding Audie isn't really any proof to say this method works lol.



Could I have the source please? 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Bugs said:


> Okay so this is weird.
> 
> I tried this just now and got a big fish island.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that feedback!


----------



## pandapples (Apr 8, 2020)

Haha I've never gotten the tarantula island before, but I just got it! Coincidence? Maybe... I wore the DAL shirt, DAL slippers, and did the applause.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

Pecora said:


> I think making several visits in row/in a day  increases your chance of finding a rare island in general - that doesn´t have anything to do with applauding.
> 
> And it would be a weird thing to program, because you need to create a second pattern that only works in very certain cases.
> 
> Yesterday I travelled to three island - a tarantula one, one with money stones and one with hybrids... I am pretty sure if I try hard enough I'll could connect all that to something I did, like planting two appletrees diagonally, watering 13 flowers in a row or having my shovel break seconds bevore the departure. So I bet that this is just a hoax and that people are seeing things because the want to.



Do you make more money with Tarantula island or money island?  Not counting selling it to Flick.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 8, 2020)

This definitely isn't a thing... it makes no sense, and definitely wouldn't be something Nintendo would throw in there without something referencing it.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 8, 2020)

I do remember that I wasn't doing or wearing anything special, and I wasn't even trying to find it, and I landed myself on tarantula island. It was a nice and scary surprise. But hey, that's just luck

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



thelonewanderer said:


> Do you make more money with Tarantula island or money island?  Not counting selling it to Flick.


you make more with tarantula island. I remember I read about the exact max profit from each island and tarantula won if you fill your pockets (with the biggest size of pocket)


----------



## biibii (Apr 8, 2020)

I think it worked. tried it twice and both times got hybrid island. once with my non native flowers


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2020)

Alright, so I did this 10 times, and the only rare islands I got were the Bells and Trash island, which are sorta rare (5% chance).

The other 8 islands were just common islands, and I did this with the Delight emote trick and the DAL clothing.

I can safely say this trick has been *DEBUNKED.*


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 8, 2020)

I am really skeptical of this clapping thing. Animal Crossing DOES have luck mechanics but the game explicitly tells you about them, like villagers explaining feng shui or Katrina telling you a specific thing to wear. If making him blush changed anything he would have special dialog to indicate it. From a game design point of view it really does not make any sense at all. 

The DAL clothing I could see being real. Lucky clothing is already an established mechanic in the series, and they are special items. But again if there is no in-game indication that those clothes are lucky I don't think they are.

In both cases you have to remember that you have a better chance of encountering rare things the more times you fly, and people hearing this get excited and then visit a bunch of islands when they wouldn't have otherwise. I think that's the biggest factor.

If you are serious about affecting in-game luck, feng shui is your best bet. 

Having fun is the most important thing though. If it helps you enjoy the game clap at everybody, it's always cute when they blush


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 9, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> I do remember that I wasn't doing or wearing anything special, and I wasn't even trying to find it, and I landed myself on tarantula island. It was a nice and scary surprise. But hey, that's just luck
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020
> 
> ...


Update: I tried it. I put on the merch, made him blush, and ended up on money rock island for the first time ever. Could be just a coincidence, but I thought I'd share. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 9, 2020)

I got curious. Since I had a few tickets to spare, I tried it 3 times. I wore the DAL shirt and DAL eye mask. I also equipped my rod during all 3 trips because I want to end up on the big fish island.

1 - Hybrid flowers, Sea Bass/Black Bass island
2 - Trash Island
3 - Money Rock

I've never been to the first two islands before. So I guess that's cool.
I'll try again in the evening but with the net equipped to see if I can land on tarantula/scorpion island. Haven't seen either yet.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 9, 2020)

OK PEOPLE THANK YOU FOR EXISTING!
I spent at least 50 NMT (I know it's not much for people touring island to find a villager but to me I spend a lot of time on Mystery islands!!) and never have I seen ONE hybrid island (or tarantula island, for what it's worth, and only 1 money rocks. Tons of bamboo though...)

I wore the tee + eyemask, clapped (for good luck, who knows) and got my very first hybrid island! Pink & blue windflowers  (native are mums)

Thanks so much for sharing the tips!

I'm kind of low on NMT right now, but I'd love to actually try the clap/non clap thing on several trips to see if there seem to be a difference! I personally don't think it's that far fetched for AC?


----------



## Bulbamander (Apr 9, 2020)

Again the responses seem to be very 50/50. I tried wearing the DAL merch and clapping at Orville and got money island and tarantula island back to back. I think I will just do these things and tell myself I'm doing something useful when I'm going to mystery islands. Guess I will leave the DAL shirt permanently on display outside the airport  Maybe I will make a Duty Free stall right outside with all the merchandise  Thanks for all your comments. I'm glad at least it seems to have helped some people!


----------

